# Noise on startup



## lukemeiers (Oct 7, 2009)

Sometimes, but not all the time, my engine makes a kind of whirring noise when I start it up. It happens right away and only lasts for about 2 seconds then quits. I'm thinking it's coming from either the alternator or air conditioner. Something connected to the belt anyway. Any help would be great.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

lukemeiers said:


> Sometimes, but not all the time, my engine makes a kind of whirring noise when I start it up. It happens right away and only lasts for about 2 seconds then quits. I'm thinking it's coming from either the alternator or air conditioner. Something connected to the belt anyway. Any help would be great.


Could be the fuel pump, although that's behind you...
Could also be the starter spinning down after you release the key when you start it up.
If you think it's the A/C, turn the A/C on before starting the engine. The whirring shouldn't go away.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

lukemeiers said:


> Sometimes, but not all the time, my engine makes a kind of whirring noise when I start it up. It happens right away and only lasts for about 2 seconds then quits. I'm thinking it's coming from either the alternator or air conditioner. Something connected to the belt anyway. Any help would be great.


It could be your starter's gear is starting to wear a little and not catching the flywheel for a second or two.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Or it could be the typical timing chain rattle on cold startups we get until the oil gets to circulating.


----------



## blackpete (May 19, 2007)

check the main belt tenshioner pulley on altenator/compressor you will find it has little
or no grease .they are sealed but easy to take off and check.prise out rubber seals and press grease into bearing or replace it.common fault.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

If it's the timing chain it means it's time to be replaced. When they sound like a supercharger that means the metal in the tensioners or guide are now rubbing on the chain.


----------

